
Show HN: High.py, get emails of people involved with github repository - kraymer
http://kray.me/2017/04/high-get-github-repo-mails/
======
detaro
Please don't do/use stuff like this. It's spam.

~~~
kraymer
If you put your public email on your github profile, or put your email on
public issue comments, you may be contacted regarding news of the repository
you showed interest to. Like getting feedback, you know.

Personnaly I would be pretty pleased that a maintainer made that effort. I can
totally understand that others person consider that spam ... Well just don't
make your email public in that case.

It has nothing to do with the tool in itself.

~~~
detaro
Someones e-mail being public does not give you the right to send them spam
(=which I consider this, under the common definition of "unsolicited mass-e-
mail"), and having starred a GitHub repo does not imply consent to that. If
someone wants notifications, there are tools for this: they subscribe to your
repo, individual issues within it or a newsletter.

~~~
kraymer
Added a disclaimer on the repo README.md to clarify the original motive.

But again, at the end of the day, if you don't want to receive emails from
nowhere, just don't put your email on your GH profile. As simple as that.

